# International Results?



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone have the International results? I had a buddy fish with Capt Mike on the Miss Marisa in the tournament. His cell phone died sotrying to see how they did.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Just talked to my bud. They got 2nd place Wahoo at 65.5. He said it would really tough fishing and they ended up E of Squiggles to find Blue Water. Had 2 blues come in but nobody was hungry. Tallly was the 1 2nd place Wahoo and the big wahoo that got away. Also picked up a legal sword, just not big enough to weigh in.


----------

